# Show Boer market wethers need advice!



## 4-HerChick (Apr 12, 2014)

Hello All,
I am in 4-H and last month my sister and I got our market wethers for our county fair in mid- July. They started out with great width and muscle structure and have been consistently gaining around 5 lbs. a week. The problem is that they have begun growing up versus in width. Because we are holding our goats so they can come into fair around 90lbs and they are currently 70lbs we have been feeding them 2 quarts a day with plenty of alfalfa hay to help satisfy their hunger without putting on the pounds. We are currently feeding showmaster goat developer which is 16% protein. I would like to bulk up our goats. We were previously taking them for lengthy walks, but previously stopped and switched to several short distance sprints to help build muscle. I'm looking for advice on the right combination of exercise (which is the best method of exercise) and feed to help build them back out not up like they have because now they appear to have minimal width. 
I'm open to advice on various methods on how to help achieve my goals with the goats.
Thanks!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

I personally would feed him (high quality grower) 3% of his body weight and start exercise about 4 weeks prior to fair. Don't get too worried about his weight right now. You can't put muscle on him if he's growing frame and you're trying to hold him. You can get him up to 105 lbs and easily pull 10-15 lbs off in the 24 hrs before weigh in by limiting water. Exercise should be sprinting until the wether pants heavily. At first this will only take a few minutes, and longer as he gets in shape.


----------



## 4-HerChick (Apr 12, 2014)

What exactly do you mean by high quality grower? I have noticed he has been gaining some stamina throughout the week as he has gotten used to the sprinting. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## KMitchell36 (Apr 10, 2014)

Don't feed any hay and feed show chow by purina 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

4-HerChick said:


> What exactly do you mean by high quality grower? I have noticed he has been gaining some stamina throughout the week as he has gotten used to the sprinting. Thanks for the advice!


Sorry. I mean a quality show feed formulated to grow with high protein for muscle growth. The Purina show chow is a good feed. Glenn Martin goat feed by Associated Feed is also good.


----------



## KMitchell36 (Apr 10, 2014)

To be specific xclamation goat they are great feeds also add in some supplements fitter 35 we have 10 market weathers and win grand every year with this feed 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## KMitchell36 (Apr 10, 2014)

Don't feed any hay because there stomach will become huge and body fat will build up


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4-HerChick (Apr 12, 2014)

The goats aren't on pasture so I have to feed them hay to keep there digestive system going. I keep them in a stall with no grass so for their own health hay is a must. Unless there is an alternative. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## KMitchell36 (Apr 10, 2014)

With this feed there is hay in it so we feed them no hay


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## KMitchell36 (Apr 10, 2014)

Definitely try fitter 35


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## mgreve (Jun 12, 2016)

I shouldn't feed any hay. Our show is at the end of July


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 26, 2021)

4-HerChick said:


> The goats aren't on pasture so I have to feed them hay to keep there digestive system going. I keep them in a stall with no grass so for their own health hay is a must. Unless there is an alternative.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


I used to give my ffa goats hay but now I feed them alfalfa it's more protein and builds muscle


----------

